# My CafePress store- Looking for feedback



## dan_j_photography (Aug 6, 2014)

Have been working for hours customizing and setting up my CafePress shop. While I still have a few collections to finish adding products to, I was hoping to get some feedback bout how you like the site. Are the aesthetics good? Should I change my "welcome" paragraph a bit? Any other tips?

Dan_J_Photography

I posted a poll above as a quick option for feedback.
Thanks in advance for any advice!

-Dan


----------



## Pejacre (Aug 6, 2014)

Site seems to work ok, aesthetics fine - very commercial. The varied use of differing frame styles for the images on the homepage feels clumsy. Unsure about the business model - making everyday objects more personal but using your images? Surely if it was to make things personal you'd be offering to apply their own images to stuff? Confused.


----------



## dan_j_photography (Aug 6, 2014)

Pejacre said:


> Site seems to work ok, aesthetics fine - very commercial. The varied use of differing frame styles for the images on the homepage feels clumsy. Unsure about the business model - making everyday objects more personal but using your images? Surely if it was to make things personal you'd be offering to apply their own images to stuff? Confused.


Thanks for the reply,

I am still working on getting the front page images to look the way I want them too, I agree with the way you feel about them being somewhat clumsy. As for business model and confusion I probably could have explained better-
CafePress is a very basic, no frills way for me to sell merchandise displaying my photos. I simply set up the site and CafePress fulfills the manufacturing and shipping to customers. It is in no means intended as a professional site I am attempting making a living off of. I keep approx 20% of each sale, so it is more a way of advertising my brand. It also doesn't have my best ever pictures, just the most popular ones per my social media outlets. I intend to build a more professional site that I am in sole ownership of in a few years, and that is what I'm saving my better pictures for. The CafePress site is mostly intended for pocket change and monetizing my brand/blog/social profiles. 

Hopefully that makes a little more sense, and thanks again for the feedback.

-Dan


----------



## Pejacre (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm all for enterprise - good luck to you Dan.


----------

